# Here is how I did on my Fishing Vacation



## Curtis

We were in northern Minnesota, and we did quite good. I caught 15 northerns one day a few walleyes, let them all go except one 18 inch walleye.

I caught 7 walleyes that were illegal, and one that was legal I kept. 15" Min.

The bullrushes were weed over with alge, so the panfishing sucked, But I did end up catching my limit of 20 bluegilsl all 1/2 lb-1lb. I am getting 3 10 1/2-11" bluegills mounted.

Between My Dad, My Mom, and Myself we ended up comeing home with 44 bluegills, (all 1/2-1lb) 4 walleyes, 16 1/2", 17 1/2", 18 1/2", 16", and i caught a 1.3lb 14 inch crappie I let go, and I kept one 12 inch crappie.

Caught probably 50 bass and 50 northerns and let them all go largest northern was 40" 18lb's, Largest Large Mouth was 5.5lb's like 21" My dad put his fist in its mouth if that is a size comparison. and I ended up with 3 small mouths all about 2 lb;s I let them go.

Curtis


----------



## njsimonson

Sounds like a good time Curtis, thanks for sharing the highlights from what sounds like a great multi-species trip! Post some pics if you've got em! I for one would like to see your big gills and those big greenies, if you could show us!


----------



## Curtis

I have them on my website- Http://www.freewebs.com/crestlinerfisher

I only got a few pics, thats what I am mad about!


----------



## PanfishHunter

Sounds fun.

:sniper: panfishhunter


----------

